# hi from Surrey



## Fewellie (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi there, introducing myself as per the rules! My name is Laura and I currently have pet rats, but I'm looking to get a couple of mice. I'll post more fully in the relevant section (so if you have any does and you're not too far from Surrey please come find that post!) but just saying "hello" here first!
Best,
Laura


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello welcome to our gang!! we're a good crazy bunch!! :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

:welcomeany


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, Heather (Loganberry stud) lives in surrey. She is away in China at the moment but will be back soon. I would send her a PM if I were you.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there Laura - get in touch if you'd like some mice. I've just got back from China. I'm in Cheam, near Sutton.


----------



## Fewellie (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for the lovely warm welcome! I'll drop Heather a PM direct. I'm based in Croydon and work in Epsom so not far from her at all.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hi and welcome to a great forum


----------



## Fewellie (Nov 19, 2010)

Loooooooook! Look look look!

We picked up our meece from Loganberry today. Four little ones, but this is Molly, a PEW. She's very bold, funny little thing.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Laura  Welcome to the forums!


----------

